

Load in all of Google's Web Fonts with one terminal command - stacho
http://webfontload.com/

======
blueblob
There are lots of reasons you should not do this, and many blogs with
different explanations.

[https://jordaneldredge.com/blog/one-way-curl-pipe-sh-
install...](https://jordaneldredge.com/blog/one-way-curl-pipe-sh-install-
scripts-can-be-dangerous/)

[http://output.chrissnell.com/post/69023793377/stop-piping-
cu...](http://output.chrissnell.com/post/69023793377/stop-piping-curl-1-to-
sh-1)

